# Finally. A good use for Golf Balls.



## clint53 (Feb 2, 2014)

They make good targets too, but this is a great idea.

File handles.



I you have another use for golf balls, lets hear it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 2, 2014)

clint53 said:


> I you have another use for golf balls, lets hear it.



Golf???


----------



## justtools (Feb 2, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Golf???


The OP meant a Good Use for golf balls!!!


----------



## XSKIER (Feb 3, 2014)

Uhh... that's a rasp though.


----------



## DavdH (Feb 3, 2014)

Been doin' this for years, yo don't need to get near this carried away, Just drill a small hole and jam the handle in.


----------



## clint53 (Feb 3, 2014)

justtools said:


> The OP meant a Good Use for golf balls!!!



I most certainly did. Thanks.


----------



## clint53 (Feb 3, 2014)

DavdH said:


> Been doin' this for years, yo don't need to get near this carried away, Just drill a small hole and jam the handle in.



I thought the same thing when I watched the vid. Most of my file handles are not threaded either.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 3, 2014)

They can really help with your filing. lt helps you keep the file straight & flat


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 3, 2014)

Its not as flimsy as a file.

Later
Dan


----------



## djones (Feb 3, 2014)

Already been doing that for years, oh yeah I play golf, Had to do something with all found balls.


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 3, 2014)

clint53 said:


> If you have another use for golf balls, lets hear it.



X-mas ornaments. I drill a small hole in golf ball, screw in a small screw with loop on end, tie a ribbon through loop. "Easy Peasy" as my 6 yr old says.


----------



## bmwe0692 (Feb 3, 2014)

Check if your girl friend has a 50' garden hose


----------

